
Want to Slow Climate Change? Stop Having Babies - blondie9x
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-23/want-to-slow-climate-change-stop-having-babies-bioethicist-travis-rieder-says
======
nenadg
This is quite odd solutions if you take into account that countries with major
carbon output per capita are in demographic decline
([http://pictures.ozy.com/pictures/768xany/8/0/1/8801_2013-tfr...](http://pictures.ozy.com/pictures/768xany/8/0/1/8801_2013-tfr-
map.png) vs
[https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/i6C9pICQ9vx...](https://assets.bwbx.io/images/users/iqjWHBFdfxIU/i6C9pICQ9vxY/v2/-1x-1.png))

We should stop hyper-producing the over-hyped stuff we essentially don't
require.

